# ***A Hidden Gem Study book***



## maximus808 (Jul 2, 2010)

I read this on another forum, but someone mentioned if the NCEES Civil portion/afternoon depth for the EIT would be a useful tool to prepare for the morning as the topics seem to cover what's on the morning. What do you guys think? A good tool?


----------



## sac_engineer (Jul 2, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> I read this on another forum, but someone mentioned if the NCEES Civil portion/afternoon depth for the EIT would be a useful tool to prepare for the morning as the topics seem to cover what's on the morning. What do you guys think? A good tool?


I would generally agree, but keep in mind that the PE breadth exam questions are a bit more involved than the FE depth exam, so I wouldn't assume that the level of difficulty between the 2 exams are the same.


----------



## MikeHansen (Aug 14, 2010)

NCEES has some decent practice problems but their solutions can sometimes leave you confused. Many times they don't show you where formulas come from or why they use them.

I wrote a guide, MIke's Civil PE Exam Guide that has 40 problems similar to the questions and format you will see on the NCEES exam and also have a plethora of study tips. I show you where to tab the Civil Engineering Review Manual and show you exactly where formulas come from and why they are used.

Check out www.PEexamguides.com for a free sample problem.

Use code 9EVBAXM6 for $5 off if you would like to help me out and purchase my guide. Thanks.

Mike Hansen, PE, MBA

www.PEexamguides.com

Find me on google or Amazon.com also!


----------



## csb (Aug 20, 2010)

I brought the EIT guide, but never cracked it. The front material in the CERM really serves as the basics you'll need. I wouldn't bother.


----------

